# Bruxing questions



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Okay...this is probably a very stupid question but....when a rat bruxes what does it sound like? What is the rat doing when he is bruxing?

Not sure if my rat has ever done that!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Bruxing is when they grind their teeth together and that's exactly what it sounds like. If you're curious you can go onto youtube and search rat brux and you'll probably find something. (Try searching rat boggle too, I've never seen my rats do that! :lol: )


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Oh really....if that is what bruxing is then my rats do it all the time! Even my new little that I've only had a few days just did that on my shoulder today.

I'll have to see rat boggling?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Do males and Females do it? or does only 1 sex?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Both sexes should both brux (it wears down their teeth), and boggle (popping the eyes in and out of the sockets) as a sign of pleasure, though the rat's personality should dictate how often/if they'll do it.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Is age a factor, or is it just personality? My older girl is about 5 months and she bruxes all the time when I'm nearby, but my baby (who is 10 weeks old today ) only started bruxing noticeably around me about a week ago, and she doesn't even do it very much. 

Hopefully someday I'll see a boggle


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't know, really. I've one rats who will brux constantly and two from whom I've never heard it. :? The two non-bruxers are 3 months and 7-8 months.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my 5 all brux madly... but i've yet to see any boggling.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen a boggle unless one of my girls who has the buggy eyes does it all the time...lol


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

lol... my rats don't do either of these... but omg if i seen one boggling i think i would probably laugh my head off... that or freak out it sounds so weird!


----------



## Lestette (Jun 16, 2007)

I've seen my rats boggle before... They don't do it very often... But it's so adorable when they do.
Although the first time they did it... It scared me horribly because I had no idea what was going on, lol. Luckily I found some information about it before I had a heart attack, lol.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is ratbehavior.org's vocalization page. Just over halfway down you will see Bruxing.

http://www.ratbehavior.org/norway_rat_vocalizations.htm

In my experience, bruxing with the eyes half closed and very relaxed (possible with boggling at the end) is contentment. When the bruxing is quite loud and harsh, and the rat is tense, then this is fear or pain, but each rat is different. :roll:


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol, boggles are so funny! Bastian boggles often, and I just saw Hobbes sitting in his cage boggling the other day XD


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i've never noticed boggling from my ratties, but they brux a lot. i think mozart bruxes a lot in panic though, as she's skittish, and a large unexpected noise will send her running for cover and a moment later you'll hear her bruxing. it's pretty cute though from picasso, lol.


----------



## arthwen1985 (Jun 19, 2007)

My rat did some bruxing for me today and I did see some boggling too. At first i was concerned then i saw this. He's such a sweetie. He tried grooming my hair... and i just washed it. lol


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

My new baby likes to sit on my neck where you would feel for your pulse, and brux. She bruxed for the first time last night. Baby bruxing sound was new to me, I freaked and thought she had a breathing problem for a minute lol. 

All my rats have boggled, except for my new baby. Mika is a notorious boggle-er, it doesn't take much to get her going.


----------

